# Apache startet nach Versuch mit einem SSL Zertifikat



## Falcon37 (14. Jan. 2010)

Hi, habe mir gerade ein ungültiges SSL Zertifikat erstellt und es ins ISPConfig 3 Panel eingetragen. Nun startet Apache aber nicht mehr?!


```
Restarting web server: apache2[Thu Jan 14 21:54:24 2010] [warn] module evasive20_module is already loaded, skipping
[Thu Jan 14 21:54:24 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost 192.000.0002:443 has no VirtualHosts
[Thu Jan 14 21:54:24 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost 192.000.0003:80 has no VirtualHosts
[Thu Jan 14 21:54:24 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost 192.000.0004:443 has no VirtualHosts
[Thu Jan 14 21:54:24 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost 192.000.0005:443 has no VirtualHosts
[Thu Jan 14 21:54:24 2010] [warn] module evasive20_module is already loaded, skipping
[Thu Jan 14 21:54:24 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost 192.000.0002:443 has no VirtualHosts
[Thu Jan 14 21:54:24 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost 192.000.0003:80 has no VirtualHosts
[Thu Jan 14 21:54:24 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost 192.000.0004:443 has no VirtualHosts
[Thu Jan 14 21:54:24 2010] [warn] NameVirtualHost 192.000.0005:443 has no VirtualHosts
(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:80
(98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
no listening sockets available, shutting down
Unable to open logs
 failed!
```
Jemand eine Idee was ich da falsch gemacht habe? Wollte eigentlich nur eine gesicherte Verbindung 4 free (für Testzwecke halt)...


----------



## Till (15. Jan. 2010)

Ruf auf:

killall apache2

und starte apache dann neu.


----------



## Falcon37 (15. Jan. 2010)

Nach der Eingabe kommt wieder die gleiche Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Till (17. Jan. 2010)

Dann poste mal die Ausgabe von:

netstat -tap


----------



## Falcon37 (18. Jan. 2010)

netstat -tap Ausgabe:


```
Active Internet connections (servers and established)
Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
tcp        0      0 *:1922                  *:*                     LISTEN      21063/sshd
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdoma:839 *:*                     LISTEN      2783/famd
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10024 *:*                     LISTEN      1879/amavisd (maste
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:10025 *:*                     LISTEN      2736/master
tcp        0      0 *:mysql                 *:*                     LISTEN      1943/mysqld
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:spamd *:*                     LISTEN      2010/spamd.pid
tcp        0      0 *:sunrpc                *:*                     LISTEN      1634/portmap
tcp        0      0 *:ftp                   *:*                     LISTEN      17818/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp        0      0 domain1.xx:domain   *:*                     LISTEN      2668/mydns
tcp        0      0 ip-XXX-XXX-XXX-X:domain *:*                     LISTEN      2668/mydns
tcp        0      0 ip-XXX-XXX-XXX-X:domain *:*                     LISTEN      2668/mydns
tcp        0      0 domain2.xx:domain *:*                     LISTEN      2668/mydns
tcp        0      0 localhost.locald:domain *:*                     LISTEN      2668/mydns
tcp        0      0 *:smtp                  *:*                     LISTEN      2736/master
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:49738 localhost.localdoma:ftp TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:34949 localhost.locald:domain TIME_WAIT   -
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:60661 localhost.localdo:mysql ESTABLISHED 13344/amavisd (ch16
tcp        0    248 domain2.xx:3749   g2280802244.adsl.alicedsl.de:50741 ESTABLISHED 25883/sshd: burnbab
tcp        0      0 localhost.localdo:mysql localhost.localdo:60661 ESTABLISHED 1943/mysqld
tcp6       0      0 [::]:imaps              [::]:*                  LISTEN      2646/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:pop3s              [::]:*                  LISTEN      2664/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:1922               [::]:*                  LISTEN      21063/sshd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:pop3               [::]:*                  LISTEN      2652/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:imap2              [::]:*                  LISTEN      2634/couriertcpd
tcp6       0      0 [::]:ftp                [::]:*                  LISTEN      17818/pure-ftpd (SE
tcp6       0      0 ip6-localhost:domain    [::]:*                  LISTEN      2668/mydns
```


----------



## Till (18. Jan. 2010)

Nichts auf dem apache port zu sehen, komisch woher dann der Fehler kommt, dass er schon belegt ist... Nen kompletten reboot hast Du ja sicher auch schon versucht?


----------



## Falcon37 (18. Jan. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Nen kompletten reboot hast Du ja sicher auch schon versucht?


Jop zweimal. 
Wo speichert ISPConfig 3 seine erstellen SSL Zertifikate ? Vielleicht wurden die nicht gelöscht...
Sonst noch eine Idee woran es legen könnte?


----------



## Till (18. Jan. 2010)

Im ssl Verzeichnis des jeweiligen webs.


----------



## Falcon37 (18. Jan. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Im ssl Verzeichnis des jeweiligen webs.


Okay habe die mal auf die schnelle gelöscht, es war noch vorhanden. Jetzt bekomme ich diese Meldung bei Apache Neustart:


```
/etc/init.d/apache2 restart
Restarting web server: apache2[Mon Jan 18 17:06:52 2010] [warn] module evasive20_module is already loaded, skipping
Syntax error on line 95 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/doamin.com.vhost:
SSLCertificateFile: file '/var/www/clients/client0/web3/ssl/domain.crt' does not exist or is empty
 failed!
```
War vielleicht doch nicht die Idee, muss ich zugeben...


----------



## Till (18. Jan. 2010)

Das mit dem löschen war keine gute Idee. Hast Du ein Backup davon? Ansonsten musst Du das ssl verzeichnis manuell neu erstellen, dann den symlink 
/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/doamin.com.vhost löschen, apache neu starten und in ispconfig das ssl cert neu erstellen. beache bitte dass du keine umlaute im ssl cert nimmst.


----------



## Falcon37 (18. Jan. 2010)

1a danke sehr Apache geht wieder! 
Ich glaub das lag wirklich an den Umlauten...

Wenn ich für diesen ganzen Support zahlen müsste, wäre ich jetzt arm, habe ja so viele Posts geschrieben 

Ich kauf mir demnächst mal wieder so ein 6 Monate Zugang, hoffentlich geht das Lastschriftverfahren jetzt mit Paypal...


----------

